# TT Gallery



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Am i being a bit thick here - but I'm trying to upload a pic, going to the extra bit and clicking on the click here option at the end of the list of names (old style forum)

But it says my username doesn't exist? but is does 'cos I've uploaded before?

Am I using the wrong link?

Dave


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

username is lowercase - try that.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Nope - just tried again. Is this the correct place? ->

http://www.********.co.uk/cgi-bin/gallery/manager.cgi


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm - mine doesn't work either :'( :'(
I'll talk to Jae and see if he knows what's up with it.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kev

Dave,

p.s. congrats on passing 6000 !!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I noticed that as well, exactly the same problem. ???

I sent an email last night but it now seems to be a general fault.


----------

